# Any 801.11n options available?



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Title says it all kinda. 

I like the Linksys Wireless-G Business 5 Port Ethernet Bridge WET200 since it would allow me to network more stuff later like PS3. But I prefer to look ahead and have more speed available. Anything out there that you guys know of?


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

well the only thing you could use is a N Gaming adapter, but there are none available as of now.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

The N standard does look promising. One thing you do need to keep in mind is if you want the extra capacity you will need to bite the bullet and upgrade all of your wireless equipment at the same time.

Just like "G", "N" is backwards compatible all the way back to "B". You could be running great with all of your updated clients, and as soon as any older "B" or "G" client connects, the entire network slows down to the lowest common denominator whether that is "B" or "G".

Personally if you are looking at using wireless for various network appliances like your DVR, xbox, etc and are thinking you will want to make use of future capabilities like MVR, I would go the "N" route.

As far as a wireless bridge goes, I thought I saw someplace that buffalo had a N wireless bridge (gaming adapter). If you do have issues immediately finding a N bridge you could always get the N router and upgrade the bridge later.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Have N on my network. Smooth as silk.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BkwSoft said:


> <...>as soon as any older "B" or "G" client connects, the entire network slows down to the lowest common denominator whether that is "B" or "G".
> <...>


Not true - each client have own bandwidth and not affect others ( exclude that case when it hog all resources ).


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=570

Check this out.

I'm waiting for it to get in stock at a local retailer.

You can add one to an existing n network. Or get two, with one as a "media AP" connected to your router and the other as the "media bridge" and use dual bands for even more bandwidth.


----------



## rmullin (Sep 6, 2007)

I run Netgear wireless N on my desktop computers and laptop, and my son's laptop runs wireless G with no problem whatsoever. No slowdown of the network. Wireless G connects at 54 Mbps, and the wiress N around 300 Mbps.

I just added a Netgear wireless G access point for my HR-20 100 and it works just fine - not as fast as if I had added a wireless N access point, but fast enough to download VOD.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=570
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...


VERY VERY VERY BIG waste of money. Dual band gives you no extra bandwidth at all. the 5.6(.8?) w/e it s frequency is used strictly with special wi-fi adapters used for like media stuff. The lynksys one is out already. its $100 bucks more than gigabit and will most likely have the same issues and bad firmware as every other new n router. get the D-link DIR-655. Best Router i ever had.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

drx792 said:


> get the D-link DIR-655. Best Router i ever had.


That's what I have. It rocks!

I have better Vonage connectivity, since I upgraded to that router. The D* TiVo went from about a 20% to 90% successful connect rate.

What I posted is the wireless bridge to use with it.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Seeing that the only way a wireless solution can connect to the HR20 is via its ethernet port which is only 100Mbit, I fail to see the point of 802.11n unless you need it purely for the increased range that N provides.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> Seeing that the only way a wireless solution can connect to the HR20 is via its ethernet port which is only 100Mbit, I fail to see the point of 802.11n unless you need it purely for the increased range that N provides.


Wireless G tops out at 54M. That's a best case, not always real world, scenario.

So, you can push the full 100M of the Ethernet port, without a perfect signal, using N.

Not so much for DoD, but for use with Media Center and my Xbox 360 to move pics, stream movies, etc., since that bridge has a 5 port switch, too.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Wireless G tops out at 54M. That's a best case, not always real world, scenario.
> 
> So, you can push the full 100M of the Ethernet port, without a perfect signal, using N.
> 
> Not so much for DoD, but for use with Media Center and my Xbox 360 to move pics, stream movies, etc., since that bridge has a 5 port switch, too.


Fair enough, it does make perfect sense for your LAN. You're right as well, doesn't matter all that much for DoD since most home ISP connections these days don't even reach 802.11g max speeds yet.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> Fair enough, it does make perfect sense for your LAN. You're right as well, doesn't matter all that much for DoD since most home ISP connections these days don't even reach 802.11g max speeds yet.


Bingo! DoD's biggest bottleneck will be the user's ISP.

For those using Media Share on the HR20, they will want the fastest speeds for pics and movie streaming from their network PCs, too.


----------

